# Side to Side Cardigan



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

While searching for another KP member for side to side sweaters I came across this link.
Pretty cute !

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATTsonnet.html


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I like some of the side-to-side sweaters, but I've been concerned about how they may hang or stretch. Row gauge would be rather important, something I ignore when my stitch gauge is correct.

Have any of you made a side-to-side and how do you like them?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I have never made one but that is a good question. I just see that under the original post today this was the response

"I knitted a cuff to cuff cardigan which can easily be transformed into a sweater. It was great fun and instead of doing the mosaic, I used interesting yarn."

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-cardigan-2

I had great pleasure knitting it for a friend but be careful, it knits up big and can elongate


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, that is the perfect little sweater for so many of us and the options are endless. Will be on my short "to do".


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I keep dithering about making Sonnet. I do like the look, and I love the knitting side to side. I made a vest from Sally Melville's book, The Knit Stitch, using that technique. It wears like a dream.

Doesn't garter stretch more in the vertical than the horizontal? I think that is something I read recently. If so, then that would take the stretchiness into going around your body.

Lynne


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Does garter stretch as much if turned horizontal, like it is in this side to side pattern?


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Does garter stretch as much if turned horizontal, like it is in this side to side pattern?


The way I read it is that if you knit garter stitch regularly as in horizontal across your body, that it will stretch on the vertical - meaning to get longer on your body.

I have only done a couple of tops using garter stitch - one was side to side and one was diagonal. So, I can't testify to that.

Lynne


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I like some of the side-to-side sweaters, but I've been concerned about how they may hang or stretch. Row gauge would be rather important, something I ignore when my stitch gauge is correct.
> 
> Have any of you made a side-to-side and how do you like them?


My mother had made a side to side cardi for my elder son when he was a year old and it was lovely in blue with white trim . both my sons wore it and later on , when my niece was born i gave it to her to wear because , by then my mother was no more and i felt that the grand daughter she had always longed for should also be able to wear something made by her grandmother , i dont know if my sister-in-law has kept it , if she has i will try to post a picture of it .


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

I made a side-to-side pullover many years ago and used all my bits and pieces of left-overs. It came out like a coat of many colors and is, to this day, a favorite that I will grab to put on over a long-sleeve polo shirt on a cold winter day. The pattern was in an old Woman's Circle Magazine that I am not sure I still have. If I ever find it again I will share pattern. It was really easy to do and I still get compliments on it.


----------



## sister (Jul 16, 2011)

I am assuming this sweater is knit on circular needles, but what size needles are we to use? Am I missing something here?


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

It'a UFO! I was using all the odd balls and garter stitch. But after putting on weight I realised it would not fit. I like them done on the machine but found the diagram a bit hard to get accurately for me as I have big arms. I was finally going well, but somehow made the back panel shorter,ggrrrr. I must get thread and use that to secure the rows and then I can undo that bit. I just hope I can find the yarn remnant!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have made many side by side cardigans and pullovers. if you check out

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html - you will see some of the side by side sweaters we made in a Knit along (Coat of many colors) - itis along thread but I think it is worth taking the time if you are interested. We will be doing another KALstarting in January using the same method. the requirements are on page one and the first portion of the sweater is on page 4 and following pages through out the link. I have not had any problem with them sagging. some I have done in garter stitch and some in stocking stitch and some in a variety of stitches.

I really enjoy doing them -


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have made many side by side cardigans and pullovers. if you check out
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html - you will see some of the side by side sweaters we made in a Knit along (Coat of many colors) - itis along thread but I think it is worth taking the time if you are interested. We will be doing another KALstarting in January using the same method. the requirements are on page one and the first portion of the sweater is on page 4 and following pages through out the link. I have not had any problem with them sagging. some I have done in garter stitch and some in stocking stitch and some in a variety of stitches.
> 
> I really enjoy doing them -


That green one and the one you wear in your atavar are my faves. The color ways in the green one are just stunning.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thankyou so much - actually it was my second cardigan in that style and I have really worn it a lot with a lot of people 
acknowledging it. I love doing these. For the KAL we are using variegate varieties of yarn rather than the intarsia as there is so much work doing so many colors. I crochet the edgings and the borders . once again thanks for your kind remarks. Shirley


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

